# Dudas declaración renta: Deducciones por vivienda habitual



## kabi_rules (25 May 2008)

Buenas

Hace poco que recibí el borrador de la declaración de la renta y he visto que, a pesar de que constan en mis datos fiscales, en el borrador no han incorporado las cantidades pagadas como deducción por adquisición de la vivienda habitual (la cipoteca, vamos).
No estoy seguro de porque no han puesto estas cantidades en el borrador, podría ser un error, de hecho, he llamado a hacienda y me dicen que las puedo incorporar sin problema, pero por otro lado, me suena haber oído por ahí que si ya desgravaste una cantidad X por vivienda habitual, al cambiar de vivienda habitual solo empiezas a desgravar cuando hayas pagado X de la nueva vivienda. (Creo que me explico como el culo.)
A ver si alguien me puede aclarar un poco el tema...


----------



## jhezlin (25 May 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Hace poco que recibí el borrador de la declaración de la renta y he visto que, a pesar de que constan en mis datos fiscales, en el borrador no han incorporado las cantidades pagadas como deducción por adquisición de la vivienda habitual (la cipoteca, vamos).
> No estoy seguro de porque no han puesto estas cantidades en el borrador, podría ser un error, de hecho, he llamado a hacienda y me dicen que las puedo incorporar sin problema, pero por otro lado, me suena haber oído por ahí que si ya desgravaste una cantidad X por vivienda habitual, al cambiar de vivienda habitual solo empiezas a desgravar cuando hayas pagado X de la nueva vivienda. (Creo que me explico como el culo.)
> A ver si alguien me puede aclarar un poco el tema...



Sí es algo así como dices.

Si por ejemplo adquieres una primera vivienda y te deduces por ejemplo 50.000€, y te cambias de vivienda habitual, podrás empezar a desgravarte desde el momento en que pagas los 50.000€ en esta segunda vivienda.

Salu2.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (26 May 2008)

añadir a lo que dice jhezlin que si vendiste tu anterior vivienda habitual debes reinvertir todo el dinero ganado con esa venta que aproximadamente es "precio venta - gastos de venta - importe pendiente de cancelar de hipoteca anterior"

el programa padre te hace esos cálculos (tienes 2 años para hacer esa reinversión)


saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> añadir a lo que dice jhezlin que si vendiste tu anterior vivienda habitual debes reinvertir todo el dinero ganado con esa venta que aproximadamente es "precio venta - gastos de venta - importe pendiente de cancelar de hipoteca anterior"
> 
> el programa padre te hace esos cálculos (tienes 2 años para hacer esa reinversión)



Totalmente cierto, además si lo haces así, te ahorrarás la plusvalía del anterior piso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2008)

jhezlin dijo:


> Sí es algo así como dices.
> 
> Si por ejemplo adquieres una primera vivienda y te deduces por ejemplo 50.000€, y te cambias de vivienda habitual, podrás empezar a desgravarte desde el momento en que pagas los 50.000€ en esta segunda vivienda.
> 
> Salu2.



Una pregunta, si yo y mi mujer al año entre amortizaciones e intereses, pagamos 30.000Euros, pero el máximo de desgravación anual es 18.030Euros, en 3 años, lo que me he deducido son 3x30.000 o 3x18030????

Se que es una pregunta chorra, pero agradecería la respuesta. Gracias adelantadas y saludos...


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una pregunta, si yo y mi mujer al año entre amortizaciones e intereses, pagamos 30.000Euros, pero el máximo de desgravación anual es 18.030Euros, en 3 años, lo que me he deducido son 3x30.000 o 3x18030????
> 
> Se que es una pregunta chorra, pero agradecería la respuesta. Gracias adelantadas y saludos...



Las deduciones son por año fiscal. En el caso de la vivienda habitual es 9.015€ por persona en tributación individual y no son acumulables de un año para otro.

Por lo tanto entre los 2 anualmente tenéis derecho a 18.030€. En 3 años: 3·18.030€.

Salu2.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Las deduciones son por año fiscal. En el caso de la vivienda habitual es 9.015€ por persona en tributación individual y no son acumulables de un año para otro.
> 
> Por lo tanto entre los 2 anualmente tenéis derecho a 18.030€. En 3 años: 3·18.030€.
> 
> Salu2.



Es lo que me imaginaba, gracias...


----------



## kabi_rules (26 May 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
El caso es que, como he comentado antes, llamando a hacienda no han sido capaces de decirme esto. Me dicen que es un error al confeccionar el borrador, y que puedo incluir las deducciones por vivienda. La incompetencia de algunos es impresionante. Seguro que me iban a pagar ellos la multa...


----------



## FIRE_BLADE11 (7 Abr 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Las deduciones son por año fiscal. En el caso de la vivienda habitual es 9.015€ por persona en tributación individual y no son acumulables de un año para otro.
> 
> Por lo tanto entre los 2 anualmente tenéis derecho a 18.030€. En 3 años: 3·18.030€.
> 
> Salu2.



HOLA una pregunta sobre esto.mi pareja y yo(pareja de hecho,no matrimonio) tenemos un piso en propiedad al 50%,y la hipoteca esta a nombre de los dos.A la hora de hacer la declaracion a ella no le sirve de nada desgravarse el 50% de lo que hemos pagado,¿yo podria alegar que pago mas de ese 50% y asi beneficiarme hasta el limite de 9015 euros?hemos pagado este año 13500 euros ¿yo puedo declarar que he pagado 9015 euros y ella el resto en su declaracion? he llamado incontables ocasiones a hacienda y siempre me cortan.agradeceria esta aclaracion.un saludo a todos.


----------



## redx (7 Abr 2009)

FIRE_BLADE11 dijo:


> HOLA una pregunta sobre esto.mi pareja y yo(pareja de hecho,no matrimonio) tenemos un piso en propiedad al 50%,y la hipoteca esta a nombre de los dos.A la hora de hacer la declaracion a ella no le sirve de nada desgravarse el 50% de lo que hemos pagado,¿yo podria alegar que pago mas de ese 50% y asi beneficiarme hasta el limite de 9015 euros?hemos pagado este año 13500 euros ¿yo puedo declarar que he pagado 9015 euros y ella el resto en su declaracion? he llamado incontables ocasiones a hacienda y siempre me cortan.agradeceria esta aclaracion.un saludo a todos.



No creo que se pueda. Si la propiedad del piso es al 50% la desgravación también lo es. Tu caso también me ha pasado a mi (yo me podía desgravar más que mi mujer que no llegaba al tope) pero no hay opción.


----------



## FIRE_BLADE11 (7 Abr 2009)

redx dijo:


> No creo que se pueda. Si la propiedad del piso es al 50% la desgravación también lo es. Tu caso también me ha pasado a mi (yo me podía desgravar más que mi mujer que no llegaba al tope) pero no hay opción.



Te hicieron la declaracion en hacienda o en una gestoria?por mas que busco en las instrucciones no encuentro nada referido a este tema,lo unico que en declaraciones individuales un tope de 9015 euros,nada de excepciones.el telefono de hacienda es una mierda,lo cojen y te cuelgan,cobrandote claro:


----------



## redx (7 Abr 2009)

FIRE_BLADE11 dijo:


> Te hicieron la declaracion en hacienda o en una gestoria?por mas que busco en las instrucciones no encuentro nada referido a este tema,lo unico que en declaraciones individuales un tope de 9015 euros,nada de excepciones.el telefono de hacienda es una mierda,lo cojen y te cuelgan,cobrandote claro:



Siempre la he hecho en hacienda o confirmando el borrador.


----------



## tester4822000 (7 Abr 2009)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> El caso es que, como he comentado antes, llamando a hacienda no han sido capaces de decirme esto. Me dicen que es un error al confeccionar el borrador, y que puedo incluir las deducciones por vivienda. La incompetencia de algunos es impresionante. Seguro que me iban a pagar ellos la multa...




Hola, yo no veo que sea un error en la elaboración del borrador, otra cosa es que hacerlo de esta manera pueda hacer que alguno mande el borrador tal cual sin molestarse en mirarlo y se ahorren una pasta.

El desgravarse por la vivienda habitual no es obligatorio, como sí lo es el pagar el irpf que te corresponda o declarar los rendimientos del ahorro. Ten en cuenta que hay gente que paga 6000 euros de hipoteca al año por ejemplo y puede decidir o no ese año fiscal amortizar hasta llegar a los 9015 años, o bien amortizar más superando el límite de desgravación, o incluso puede darse el caso de que un hipotecado se quede en el paro y acuerde con su banco un periodo de carencia sin pagar un euro en un año, todo eso hacienda no tiene por qué saberlo



por cierto, y ya fuera de este tema, lei en el foro la semana pasada a alguien que dijo que el metía un montón de gastos en su vivienda habitual para deducirse y en un manual de hacienda he leido que solo las mejoras estructurales importantes dan derecho a deducción, ni pintar, ni mejorar el sistema de calefacción, ni siquiera la sustitución de un ascensor

página 416 de este manual:

http://www.aeat.es/AEAT/Contenidos_...acion/FolletosPDF/ManualPracticoRenta2008.pdf



Muchas de las dudas que estais poniendo están en el resueltas, y tiene índice, para no comerse todo el tocho


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Abr 2009)

FIRE_BLADE11 dijo:


> Te hicieron la declaracion en hacienda o en una gestoria?por mas que busco en las instrucciones no encuentro nada referido a este tema,lo unico que en declaraciones individuales un tope de 9015 euros,nada de excepciones.el telefono de hacienda es una mierda,lo cojen y te cuelgan,cobrandote claro:



Lo que puede desgravar cada uno de la hipoteca con 2 titulares es el 50% de lo que hayas pagado, o en caso de tributación conjunta el 100%, pero el límite de 9015€ es el mismo tanto para la declaración individual como conjunta.

Salu2.


----------



## Princess Miyu (8 Abr 2009)

Ya que estamos con el tema, el seguro de hogar se puede desgravar al ser obligatorio para la hipoteca, ¿pero donde se pone? 
Creo haber entendido que hay que sumarlo a la cantidad que has pagado por la hipoteca pero si con lo pagado por la hipoteca ya llegas al limite de 9015€ tanto daria poner o no la cantidad por el seguro ¿alguien me puede aclarar este hecho?


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Abr 2009)

Efectivamente, el máximo desgravable por inversión en vivienda habitual son 9015€ anuales.

Si sólo con la hipoteca llegas a esa máximo, daría igual si pones más cantidad, puesto que el resultado sería el mismo.

Salu2.

*___________________
Guía Fiscal 2009
www.preguntasfrecuentes.net - La respuesta a todas sus dudas*


----------



## FIRE_BLADE11 (11 Abr 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Efectivamente, el máximo desgravable por inversión en vivienda habitual son 9015€ anuales.
> 
> Si sólo con la hipoteca llegas a esa máximo, daría igual si pones más cantidad, puesto que el resultado sería el mismo.
> 
> ...



¿pero el seguro de la casa y el ibi se puede meter en la desgravacion por la casa?¿algun gasto mas como el extra por reforma ddel portal?¿en que casilla habria que reflejarlo?graacias por las respuestas


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Abr 2009)

El límite máximo son 9015€ en inversión en vivienda habitual, en esta cuantía entra los intereses, el capital amortizado además (según manual del IRPF)

- El coste de los instrumentos de cobertura del riesgo de tipo de interés de los préstamos hipotecarios regulados en el artículo decimonoveno de la Ley 36/2003, de 11 de noviembre, de medidas de reforma económica (BOE del 12).

En el caso de aplicación de los citados instrumentos de cobertura, los intereses satisfechos por el contribuyente se minorarán en las cantidades obtenidas por la aplicación del citado instrumento.

- Las primas de los contratos de seguro de vida y de incendios, siempre que estén incluidos en las condiciones de los préstamos hipotecarios obtenidos para la adquisición o rehabilitación de la vivienda habitual.

Salu2.

*___________________
Guía Fiscal 2009
www.preguntasfrecuentes.net - La respuesta a todas sus dudas*


----------



## pleura (12 Abr 2009)

*Obras de mejora*

Pueden desgravarse? :


Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## josemazgz (12 Abr 2009)

pleura dijo:


> Pueden desgravarse? :
> 
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta



Si no me equivoco, sólo las de rehabilitación.

Vamos, que si te cambias la cocina porque la otra se ha pasado de moda , no cuela.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Abr 2009)

pleura dijo:


> Pueden desgravarse? :
> 
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta




Lo siento no se puede.

Salu2.

*___________________
Guía Fiscal 2009
www.preguntasfrecuentes.net - La respuesta a todas sus dudas*


----------



## ducatona83 (24 Abr 2009)

Hola buenas tardes, he estado leyendo vuestras preguntas y respuestas sobre el tema y necesitaria que me ayudarais porque no consigo enterarme como se consigue el importe que te puedes deducir por la vivienda. Mi caso es el siguiente yo me compré la vivienda en el 2006 y en el año 2008 he pagado 2257,70 euros de capital amortizado y 10384,92 euros de intereses. Entonces si que debería poder deducirme los 9015 euros que es el máximo,no? pero sin embargo me aplican unos 6321,21 euros y no sé de donde se sacan esta cantidad a la cual luego aplican los porcentajes estatal y autonomico. Siento si no me he explicado muy bien pero no consigo enterarme de como va, agradecería vuestra ayuda.


----------



## fmc (24 Abr 2009)

ducatona83 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, he estado leyendo vuestras preguntas y respuestas sobre el tema y necesitaria que me ayudarais porque no consigo enterarme como se consigue el importe que te puedes deducir por la vivienda. Mi caso es el siguiente yo me compré la vivienda en el 2006 y en el año 2008 he pagado 2257,70 euros de capital amortizado y 10384,92 euros de intereses. Entonces si que debería poder deducirme los 9015 euros que es el máximo,no? pero sin embargo me aplican unos 6321,21 euros y no sé de donde se sacan esta cantidad a la cual luego aplican los porcentajes estatal y autonomico. Siento si no me he explicado muy bien pero no consigo enterarme de como va, agradecería vuestra ayuda.



Te puedes desgravar el 50% de los 12000 y pico euros, y tu pareja (o quien sea dueño del otro 50%) otro tanto.


----------



## ducatona83 (24 Abr 2009)

Ah vale muchas gracias, claro es que me falta dividirlo entre dos


----------



## jolu (24 Abr 2009)

Una pregunta:

Si yo me he desgravado por vivienda 7000 euros, suponiendo que hubiera amortizado en diciembre los 2 mil y pico que faltan para el tope, ¿Cuanto se supone que hubiera "recuperado" en la declaración de esos 2 mil y pico adelantados?

Me ha salido a mi favor -700 euros.


----------



## josemazgz (25 Abr 2009)

jolu dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> Si yo me he desgravado por vivienda 7000 euros, suponiendo que hubiera amortizado en diciembre los 2 mil y pico que faltan para el tope, ¿Cuanto se supone que hubiera "recuperado" en la declaración de esos 2 mil y pico adelantados?
> 
> Me ha salido a mi favor -700 euros.



El 15 %. Siempre que el 15% de los 9000 y pico sea igual o menor que la cuota íntegra.


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Abr 2009)

jolu dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> Si yo me he desgravado por vivienda 7000 euros, suponiendo que hubiera amortizado en diciembre los 2 mil y pico que faltan para el tope, ¿Cuanto se supone que hubiera "recuperado" en la declaración de esos 2 mil y pico adelantados?
> 
> Me ha salido a mi favor -700 euros.



La desgravación total de los 9000€ hubiera sido 1.350€.

Si habiendo desgravado 7000€ te devuelve 700, si hubiera puesto 2000€ más en la vivienda, recibirías 300€ más, es decir, en lugar de 700€, te devolverían 1.000€.

Salu2


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 May 2009)

nosotros el seguro de la casa no podemos meterlo, y este año el IBI nos han dicho en hacienda que tampoco lo podemos meter,cuando todos los años lo hemos metido 
¿vosotros habeis metido el IBI?????


----------



## tucapital.es (25 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> nosotros el seguro de la casa no podemos meterlo, y este año el IBI nos han dicho en hacienda que tampoco lo podemos meter,cuando todos los años lo hemos metido
> ¿vosotros habeis metido el IBI?????



Te ha dejado hablando sólo .

Karolina ha borrado sus 2 mensajes, verdad? o ¿acaso me lo he soñado?

Salu2.


----------

